# Choptank Cleanup



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok here it is guys! I think we need to get together and have a choptank cleanup/grill out! I know we planned on rescheduling it till the fall run of stripers but I don't think it can wait that long. I agree choptank is getting pretty nasty as of late and I sure don't want to lose that as a fishing spot. I like catman and many others police my trash and usually pick up a few more on the way back. I know fishing isn't very productive there right now and many people are on vacation so I am wanting to see if we could get together in the middle of Aug. We could bring a bunch of trash bags out and clean up the pier on our way down to the end to fish and barbecue. I will provide all the gloves needed to clean up and also some food(once we figure out what to bring) And for us people that want to fish, hopefully the trout will be a running so we can eat good So lets hear it. Who is up for it? I mean if nobody wants to do I will do it myself! The DNR is right on the other side of the bridge (i believe) and we can contact them and let them know that P&S is sponsoring it. Catman? Trigger? Shaggy?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm in any time, any day. Thanks for taking the lead on this FL FISHERMAN.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Out of town from August 9 through August 17, but let me know a date as soon as you can, and I'll make sure I''m off. Maybe a day night double header of fishin' and grillini (not to mention cleaning).


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I'm there as long as I have notice. I haven't been there this year and I'm looking forward to my first trip. My son and I will join you.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*First time for everything*

Hey Guys,


Im in. Ive never been to the "TANK" before so that would be a great time for my first trip. Let me know what the date is going to be and when a food list gets started just ask and I will bring whatever..........Tight Lines



MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Now we need to set a date!*

Ok so a few people are interested so we need to set a date to accomodate everyone. Shaggy already let me know when he would be unavailable. Catman I beleive you said near the end of the month you would be unavailable. What about you Mastercaster? I was thinking 2 Aug. That is actually earlier than I planned but I want to get max participation and we need to start as soon as we can b/c the trash isn't going anywhere and I don't want my favorite fishing spot to go either! What's everybody think?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Does anyone know the DNR # for choptank?*

By the way Catman do you know the # for the choptank office? Trigger? Where is trigger anyway? Thought he would have chimmed in by now. Anybody? Don't worry I will make the call and set up all the arrangements.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry I don't have the #. Aug 2nd is OK with me.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Go with the 2nd and let me know ASAP, and I'll do my best to get off all day, or at least by three in the afternoon. Still could give me that day nigght double header (though I miss the days of the old fashioned back to back one ticket buys you two). 

Set a date, and I would be more than happy to drive from the job in Easton to the office and do the informing (unless I'm overstepping my bounds).


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well the 2nd looks good!*

I think we should nail it down on the 2nd then and run with it. Shaggy feel free to get in touch with them since you live so close. I only said I would call b/c i don't want to anyone to say that I never followed through with it. Keep us in touch on what we need to do. When you go there try to get me the # so I can call them too. Now what kind of food do we want to eat? I was thinnking we could grill out there and I am not sure what the rule is on fish but maybe we could fry up some croakers or better yet some trout.  But I think it might be illegal to fillet and eat fish while fishing on pier so we have to wait and see. I have seen people do this there before though. Lets hear some ideas guys.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's my suggestion. Hight tide is at 7:32 AM which means the prime fishing time is 7:00 AM to noon. I like to do the clean-up early in the morning from 5:00 AM to 7:00 AM. before it gets too hot. Remember there's no shade anywhere and August can be brutal. Since there are no grills it would be a hassle to cart a grill(s) along. If it's a typical August day I'd be ready to leave by noon any way and skip the cook out.

I we are going to clean both sides I suggest we split it 2 to 1 meaning double the people on the Talbot side. That means we would need at least 6 people to get the clean up done in 2 hrs. (4 on the Talbot side and 2 on Cambridge side). We could all meet at the shack on the Talbot side.

Well, there's my suggestion.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Or, pain or not, we get enough people, start on one side (maybe the long side this time), see if we can get enough P&S people where they may close the Talbot side this time (for the P&S people), cart the grills or whatever (yeah trash bags, beverages and fishin gear), then come Sept or Oct do the Cambridge side (close it down for the day for P&S people who will help) and catch some stripers.

I'll talk to the people at the office and see what they will or won't accomimdate(?) doesn't look right. If they will, I can get signs printed at work "P&S clean up day". 

Remeber NBP people, sign on and let's run with FL's ball. I want to go wide


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now that's what I'm talkin about! 

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I will try to make it*

but no way in hades I am getting there before 6 AM. 2.5 hr drive for me.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, you can get there at 7am fish and then clean the dishes after we eat instead of the pier. Just kidding. an all day cleanup of pier and surrounding grounds some fishing some friends and some good grub. It may be hot, but when we were kids the "heat" never bothered us (hell, that's where most. or at least me, learned the basics of fishing.

It ain't all about fishing


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy, I ain't a kid any more and the heat bothers the hell out of me. 

Catman.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

August 2nd sounds like a weiner. Who says anything about cooking. Let's just go to Burger King and sit in AC while talking fish since we won't be fishing in the heat. Then we can part company with a full stomache. How's that grab everybody?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You've got my attention, sounds good.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah doesn't matter to me. I was just hoping we could grill up a few fish there and enjoy our catch on the spot. I don't think we should do both sides at one time. I like shaggy's idea on splitting them up. Also I was thinking why not try to do an overnighter or at least most of the night. If the tide is at 7 am then the other tide should be some where around 7 pm too correct? I mean we could all get out there around 3 or 4 clean up and stay as long as you please.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Shaggy*

Any information yet? Also Jack told me there is a dumpster nearby and I don't think many people know or even some people care and just drop their trash off at the end of the pier by the signs. Maybe your company would let you make a sign that says no trash dumping here please put in dumpster. I think that would help a little bit. Even I am guilty only b/c I was told that was how it was hauled away. I kind of thought it was shadey but everytime I go there I saw the bags there so I thought nothing else of it. HEY AT LEAST I DIDN'T LEAVE MY TRASH ON THE PIER TO BLOW AROUND! GO AHEAD CRUCIFY ME! J/k


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Count me in on the cleanup.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thanks Naiad*

I saw you last time when u met shaggy and catman but was on my way out of there and didn't get to introduce myself. You might have saw me I was the one with my 2 yr old son and gf with me. I will cordially introduce myself at the clean up


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Tally so far*

OK here is the list so far

Catman
Shaggy
Naiad
hookem
mastercaster
Huskymd
and me.

Not bad being as we are two weeks out from event. 
I think trigger is on vacation and should be back by the event time. Husky where's sandcrab? He hasn't posted in a while. Now that he is retired I guess they won't let him use the computers at work anymore Any new people are invited. This is going to be a great service to the community and a good time to meet fellow P&S'ers. So have we figured out a time yet? Are we bringing food or is everyone going to have it their way!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

No, tomorrow after work will go, just need a time to let them know. Heard AM, you said something about later and then fishing into the night. Let's pick a time, so I can let the rangers know, plus to let my work no what time I would like to be scheduled (or if I will try and get the day off.)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Doesn't matter to me. I was thinking afternoon/evening that way the people that wanted to stay can and fish through the night. So what is it every body? Morning or afternoon?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok catman and I are saying the afternoon wouldn't be bad as long as it isn't one of those record temp days of 100 degrees. In actuallity with a few more people on the band wagon it shouldn't take us over an hour to clean up one side and then get to fishing! So lets hear it people. Shaggy I will let you know by noon tomorrow after I get to work so you can let the rangers know after you get off work. (Say that ten times fast)


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

We could figure 4 - 5 in the afternoon (should be starting to cool off at least for the month of August), to start, set some grills up, do our clean-up (maybe a couple of hours). Between 6 - 7 fire up the grills and settle down for some fishing. Think someone said high should be back around 7ish. Catch the incoming and maybe outgoing and call it a satisfying day.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Another question. 

Would anybody mind , that is if I can swing it (especially the owners of pierandsurf.com) if I got with the local Bud Light distributer to do us a little banner for the event? Some thing like "Choptank Pier Clean Up sponsored by PierandSurf.com". Saturday August 2, 2003 at 4PM.

Would definately have the Bud Light affilliation attached, and would have to get it Okayed by the rangers I'm sure. But need the Okay from the folks here first.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Shaggy, Bud Lite is OK with me.  Wait a minute, read it wrong. For a moment I thought it said your company was sending a truck load of Bud Lite.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Who knows, maybe they will send a few "samples" with the banner, though I don't work for the distributer, know a couple of the sales reps.

Only thing is we have to take "OUR" trash out with us.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Sand Flea, you reading any of this? As our moderator it would be nice if you had the time to join us in a team effort to show the DNR we appreciate the wonderful fishing facility that the Tank has provided us.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I have it from a good source that sand flea is up to date on the Choptank cleanup efforts. Who knows, he might just give us a surprise appearence, but let's nail down an time, since we now have the date, and get some commitments. If we get enough people, who knows, we may be able to get the rangers to send the public to the Cambridge side for this one while the P&S people work on cleaning up, and in September when....?, send 'em to the long side and close the Cambridge side for the clean up.

Also, if no objections, be nice to get the time in case I can swing the banner.

Late afternnoon cleaning, and early evening fishin' and eatin'with good company sounds like the "Event at the Tank 2003".


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I am reading and I have every intention of joining if I can. I just don't want to commit unless I am sure I can make it. I may be out of town that weekend.

And shaggy, I wrote you back. Of course you can use the site's name on the banner. I'll even send the banner designer a .tiff or .eps file to put our logo on it if they want, especially if Bud is interested in sponsoring part of the site


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, sand flea you were my source, but didn't want to say it. That's why I put it the way I did. Did get the email, and as soon as we get the time nailed down, I'll work on the banner (it's a start, but if they end up sponsoring the site I want a kick-back, maybe a hat or bumper sticker with the P&S logo, or cash ).


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

If you land a sponsorship, you got it! 

I really hope I can make it. The trout should be showing up at the 'tank soon.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, but I want a hat


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*That's the ticket*

See this is the type of thing that should happen. Shaggy I am down for the 4 pm time and I believe most of us will agree on that so by tomorrow noon is the deadline. If no one can think of a better time frame then 4 pm it will be! Catman, my friend, since you are the man of all tides.. what will the actual tide change be for that afternoon? I am ready and can't wait. Since I am a true gentleman, as said earlier, I will be able to accomodate gloves and trash bags for this event. So which side will we do first? The cambridge or talbot? Shaggy you talk like you want to do the talbot first. Oh man I better bring my walking shoes with me. Now by noon tomorrow the only other question will be who's bringin the food!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN...The tides for Aug 2nd.
Low...1:34 AM
High...7:32 AM
Low....2:23 PM
High....8:17 PM
4:00 PM clean up looks perfect.

Shaggy.....You da man.

Sand Flea....Thanks for the support and hope you can make it. 

Unlike the SPSP project we don't have to worry about the rain.

As for the food I don't have room to bring a grill but I'll supply the hamburgers and rolls. I think everyone should bring their own drinks.

Catman.


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

This is an awesome idea!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Talked to Ranger today, he will inform Ranger on duty what we are up to. Told him August 2 around 4pm for clean up, do some grilling and fishing around 7pm. Asked how many, I told him not sure but 15-20 would be nice, more would be great.

Now, all I have to do is get in touch and get a banner we can set up for that day.

Dumpster is on the Talbot side, so when it comes to the Cambridge side we'll have to drive and haul.

Let's start getting some commitments, I have asked for morning shift which puts me off around 3pm and about a 20 minute drive to the site. It would give an idea of how much food and who might bring what. I'll see if I can't get some local support for the effort.

Who knows, we might even get to catch some decent fish, but it ain't all about fishing.

I'll see if I can't get some local support for the effort.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Posted on the P&S support the boycott of NB, TALK IS CHEAP

Hey Hat, talk is cheap and email is easy, but look at the clean-up Choptank thread. Everybody says they want to help, but only those in the minority do (you can't even determine how many will be there). I will just show up at the "Tank" out of spite (maybe too strong of a word but, I'm pissed), only fished it twice, I'll bring grills, I'll see if either of my daughters want to join and see just how many show. If they do decide to close the pier, then everyone will know why, and they won't have a reason to complain. But, on the other hand, I got to say, I'm looking forward to AI this fall, where if you talk the talk, you walk the walk. Gave it a shot, hopefully more will help at the Tank then NBP, and if not sorry Sand flea, it ain't just about fishing, it's about standing behind what you say and believe in....... 

Sorry I feel this way, but all talk no action is, quite frankly, BS. I'll bring the grills, the hamburgers the hot dogs the buns and rolls, I'll have soda and beer , I'll supply the bloods and peelers and anything else needed, but......

NBP II? I've fished twice, it ain't AI, and it's not as close to home as where I can fish, but dagnabit, at least I'm willing !!!!

Leaving, going fishing, and I might just make it my third time to the Tank.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, I vented and went fishing. Now let's get a list of who is going to show up for this get together. I'm in, FL and Cat for sure next?


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

I'll be there, let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I now see a table for four, bring your rods, and anything else you may want. I'll grab a couple cases of Bud Light and Cokes, a couple of small grills and charcoal, and let's clean up, eat fish and have fun.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll bring the burgers, rolls, and all goodies to go on them. FL FISHERMAN, perhaps your friend Tom (-?- I have a hard time with names) would like to come along. He'd fit right in plus we'd know there'd be some fish caught. Later dudes.

Catman.


----------



## lenny (Jun 23, 2001)

Hey guys im a choptank regular ny wife gors with me and shes cleans up but let me know when u need me i,ll be there.





lenny


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lenny...Of course we need you and by all means bring your wife. We're meeting on Talbot side on Aug 2nd at 4.00 PM. See you then.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN & Shaggy...I'm confused.:barf: Which side are we cleaning? I guess because I don't like that damn long walk on the Talbot side I was thinking Cambridge. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

By all means lets do the talbot side first. Doesn't really matter to me that much. Just more walking. I am ready to get it cleaned up and get some fish on the rods. Can't wait to meet and greet some more P&Sers. Shaggy nice venting! You just have to understand when things like this come up some just can't walk the walk. I believe Hat is head first in his NB boycott so I wouldn't expect him. But it would be nice. But hey I believe Mastercaster said he might come. And a few others, so we should be ok. So lets get the list together now. I made one earlier in this thread. Do those people still want to go?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'm in!*

Sign me up and let me know what I can bring!

PS - Saturday night would have been a good night to start the cleanup! The place was trashed on the Talbot side. Lots of bags of garbage lined up outside the nearby Port-A-Potties.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey FL FISHERMAN,*

don't count me out yet. Man I haven't wet a line since the NB war started. I'm ready, way past ready! even if it means picking up trash at the Tank first. I may talk the talk but I also walk the walk. 

It will be nice to meet a bunch of you guys. Let me know what to bring and I'll meet you guys on the short side Aug. 2nd at 4pm. I'll pull a all nighter and part of that Sunday, who else?...Tightlines

Back to work, the war must be won!










Boycott North Beach Maryland


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Hat, thanks for the post. Let's all just figure on meeting somewhere near the ranger station. I'll be bringing some portable charcoal grills (the kind we use on AI if the wind ain't ahowling, and I still got some fresh in the box, 'cuase ya can't have enough heat, I mean cooking places), and am doing a little thinking about the chow. Might make this the kind of shindig cookout we do prior to Ravens game (and if I may say so, the food and company there is awsome). Hoping for the same, hope everybody likes green peppers and onion.  

I'm feeling alot better, thanks.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Catman, the only reason I figured on the Talbot side first, is 1) that is where the dumpster is, and 2) so when we do the Cambridge side (shorter less to clean, quicker to fish) in maybe September, we'll be fishing the side ya'll like when (hopefully) some nice fall fishing kicks in. It's just and idea, but we should do both sides, not just half a job. And heck, when we do the other side, I'll be giving up a trek to AI, and I love that place that time of the year, so there better be some good fishing, but it ain't just about the fishing.

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention mushrooms.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Definitely count me in*

Hey guys 


Im down for this 110%. Just let me know what I can bring and its done. Hey, I still went to SPSP to see if anyone else would show up for the clean up. I think this is a great idea and i wouldnt miss it for anything. Oh yeah, I have never been there before so im gonna need someone to meet me somewhere or give me some cant miss directions.


Hey Hat80,


Its good to hear from you. Whats the latest on the BNB front? I was wondering when you were gonna wet a line again. When you get a chance give me a ring..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*directions*

rt 50 all the way. Assuming you are not already on the eastern shore somewhere, cross the bay bridge after SPSP and keep going on rt 50. You will see a sign saying "choptank river bridge" and there will be a turn off on the left before the bridge. Turn there and park as close to the bridge as you can. If you have one, bring a cart for your gear (long walk).


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright we got some more reservations from people. Shaggy is right we should do the talbot side first and then the cambridge side later. So here is the list so far:

Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hukymd(I think)
Hat80(maybe)
Hookem
Sandflea(maybe)
Sea Critter(I think)

Well that's it so far. I hope we add a few more people, especially if we do the long side first. It is still over a week away but we need some more participation. Come on people come out and do a service to the community and enjoy some good company and some good fishing!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey shaggy,*

it might be a good idea to get a cell phone list of attending members. That way if people get lost they can get directions and we will all be able to stay intouch. After you put it together send it to the members, mine is in your e-mail....Tightlines

Can't e-mail you, message says you don't want them.....

FF, it's not maybe, it's on!

MC I'll call you later..........


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Just a question*

I was wondering, WIll we be doing both sides on the same day??? If so, Wouldnt it be alot easier to clean the side that doesnt have the dumpsters on them first??? That way when we come to the side that has them we just dump the trash and continue from there. Just my thoughts. Also, I dont have a cell phone. It got lost in a very fourtunate fishing frenzy. It fell in the water and that was all she wrote. Hey i got the fish though..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I plan to attend and help. If I have correct, we are talking about the Talbot side at 4pm on Saturday August 2nd.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Longranger glad to hear you are coming! The information you have is correct. MC we will only be doing one side this time and the other side during the striper fall run. I kind of feel you on the cell phone thing. Same thing happened to me not once but twice! Right in the ocean never to be seen again. Hey hat I got you on the definite list!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

New list:

Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hukymd(I think)
Hat80
Hookem
Sandflea(maybe)
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger

Any one else??


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thats cool*

Whatever side we do I'm in it to win it. 


MC


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I would like to make it,but we just found out that my Father has cancer and is the hospital and my son will be moving into college on the 16th of Aug. so the wife and I have to leave the 14th to move him in.( U. of Western Alabama) Sorry. TRIGGER


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I think what you all are doing is great . Sorry I cant make it. Sorry about your father TRIGGERFISH , God bless him.
I will be there in spirit , fill the bags with trash and the coolers with fish.  

Good Luck on the 2nd AUGUST


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Trigger, thoughts and prayers with you your family and your father. Hopefully, caught early enough and all goes well. Yes, I do accept priorities, and dang if your's ain't just right (family first, fishin down the line). As to the "college kid", watch out, I'm a Huntsville, Alabama born kind of guy (guess I showed that to all during my "venting period"), so watch out, not that us ******** are bad we're just "different", and the student might just catch our lifestyle (slow, do what you say you're goin' to do, and and some short words that most Americans think are one sylable, come out of our southern mouths with two). Oops, forgot to also say that the ladies down south are nice, sweet, and quite a few are into the fishin' thang, and bass fishing can be quite exciting down south.

Good luck to the "kid" and (no harm intended) Pops.

GBAK

Shaggy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Mr. LongRanger, I will look forward to meeting you in person if you are able to attend (do you give tips on surf casting on a pier, AI is not too far, and have a vacation on the coast of South Carolina the following week?).

If not, I am working on my schedule to see if this Saturday is possible.

If I can make it Saturday, I'll probably have 15 pound main, with forty pound shock, and a five ounce piece of lead (is that sufficeint?).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger....Sorry to hear about your dad. He'll be in my prayers. I feel your pain, went through it with my mom. God be with you and your family during these time. On a more positive note good luck to your son. I know he's been a source of pride for you. Is football in his future? More specifically, is kicking in his future? See you latter dude. I'll catch one for you at the clean-up.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Shaggy...Will we be able to drive a vehicle down the pier to pick up the full bags of trash?

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks alot guys(cocoflea,catman,Kozlow) oh and I forgot the Red Neck(shaggy). I hope you all do well on the pier, catchen & cleaning,now if I were there that pier would be clean as a whistle you could even eat off of it  but I wouldn't. TRIGGER


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Sorry, can't go.*

I went to write down the tank trip on the calendar only to see it's my boy's 1st b-day August 2nd. The wife wants a nice little party so we'll have pictures to show him, etc.

Good luck and tight lines.

Trigger, I'm sorry to hear about your dad. My grandfather is in the hospital right now for cancer near his Kidneys.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather. I wish your son a Happy B-day. They grow up so fast and then onto college or they get married and move away.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Trigger, my condolences.

Looks like I'm going to be in NY that weekend folks. Sorry.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey trigger and husky sorry to hear about the bad family news. My prayers are with you guys:
Well we just got a little smaller but it only takes a few to make a big influence.

New list:

Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger
Kozlow(In spirit) 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish(maybe)

Anybody else? I know there will be a few lurkers out there that will come. Just make sure you introduce yourself and join in on the fun!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Is anyone going to bring a digital camera? I would like a copy of all of us in one shot so I can memorize everyone's names. Did I mention I have a portable propane grill? I will bring it for those of us who want to eat the catch of the day. Bon appetite.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Catman??*

I know you have one, would you mind bringing it? I will gladly give you a couple bucks for your time and for the picture paper if you don't mind brining it. I am sure some of the others would probably agree with me. Anyone else have one? I don't


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll be bring my camera so everyone will be able to get prints. As far as the cost, my treat. The only pix I have of Tank is you with the cow nose ray. How'd the fish taste? You had a nice variety there.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Personally, I'm digitally impaired. If it weren't for my daughters, I wouldn't be doing this computer stuff either. Told by boss, I'll be off by three on Saturday August 2 (which usually means I'm off the whole day), but I wouldn't mind working until three, since that puts me one half hour closer to the Tank.

Catman, I'll call Ranger tomorrow about vehicles (may be a liability issue there), but maybe they have a pick up we can throw the bags into, and unload.

Thanks to all who responded, and sorry about my "venting", but it felt good. I'm looking forward to some good company and fish tales.


----------



## SteveR (May 9, 2003)

I'll try to keep this short, because there's been alot of responses to this post. My first trip to the "Tank" (and many subsequent trips thereafter) was back when it was still part of the Rte 50 thoroughfare. Night fishing meant tying the chairs, coolers, and everything else that might be thrown over the railing when that big tractor trailer came rumbling across the bridge at 3:337 AM . That was 35-40 years ago, ,...but my Great Uncle Tom knew where the channels were,...and boy we caught fish.

I haven't posted much here,...but I drive on the overpass now on my way to "OC," and still know where he stuck that penny in the railing(three railings shy of the drawbridge, comin' from "Bawlmer") to mark that channel,...but you can bet I'll be there with my son to enjoy your all's camaraderie on the appointed day. Cannya put me on the list? SteveR and SteveRJr.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No worries guys,*

I have a digicam and it's always in the gear bag. If I'm the official photographer for the day do I get out of trash detail? Just kidding, I'll take the pics and you'll all get them as soon as I get back home and upload them....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Well people I just might show up on Aug.2nd, last nite my mother called me and told me that my dads doing fine and will be coming home by the weekend and catman if I should show up you WILL get your sub that I promised and will bring a few more just in case someone gets left out. :jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Good there is two people at least with digi camera. Catman cooked em up and had a little fish fry with tom and my girlfriend. The croaker was good. Wasn't too fond of the perch and spot but they were ok. Guess I am just used to eatin croaker. Welcome aboard SteveR. Glad you can join us.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Great News!*

Glad to hear the good news trigger. See prayers get answered. I wish you and your family the best. Hope to see you on the 2nd.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey FL FISHERMAN,*

are you in Va now or Md? What do you think about hooking-up for the ride over to the Tank? Let me know my friend....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sure*

Got no problem with that. I will be coming from Alexandria/ Ft belvoir area. Get in touch with me the day before and I will get directions off of ya.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds good,*

if nothing else we could do a convoy thing. Master Caster lives on the way, I'm sure he would join in. I'll be in Arlington that week so it will be easy to meet up. Anyone else coming from the area?....Tightlines


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*My Warden Said OK!*

Hey all,
I just found out that my schedule is cleared for that day, and my lovely warden (I menat wife) informed me that I could go out to play. I can bring some beer, a small gas grill, hot dogs, hamburgers and buns........ anthing else? 

I have met some of the P&S crew out there at the tank before, I am trying to get the wife to come but being that she is now expecteing (Thats right, I'm going to be a DAD!), heat makes her very un-easy feeling. Borderline angry, and you wouldn't want to see her when she is angry! (LOL)

I will try to also bring with me:
TBurns
WaterDog

See you guys there.... (talbot side, 8/2/2003,4:00PM)
- Surfman


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*SurfMan,*

where in Va. are you coming from? Glad you can make it, we should all have a good time.  Who wants to do a pool on the bigest fish?....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Ok what side are you all going to clean,Talbot or Cambridge?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Talbot side first,*

then I think theres another date in the fall for the Cambridge side. Shaggy corect me if I'm wrong....Tightlines


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

Hat80,
Comming from Ashburn Area. Convoy of people could be fun, Going to need to pick up bait though. And won't buy from Anglers, to little for too much! I like the biggest fish idea. Should that include skates and rays? I don't think that it should, but then watch me catch the biggest cownose! 
- Surfman


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No Skats or Rays in a pool,*

We might be able to pick-up a flat or two of Bloodworms. It would save us all $$$ and we'll get better bait. I'll check it out if people show a intrest....Tightlines


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Bait, try Island Fishing and Hunting, two exists before the Narrows bridge. Bloods, peeler, fresh bunker and clams. I can let them know what is going on that day, and maybe (if I can get confirmed commitments and what type of bait is desired, especially if bloods), StevieD may be willing to put some "on reserve". Me, I think I'll be trying peeler and bunker, but then again who knows, may just bring some of everything and see what works.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Since I haven't heard which side is which, someone tell me which side is the Talbot side and the Cambridge side. With my friends, I refer to them as the East side or the West side of the pier, the ranger's office being on the West side and the Burger King being on the East side, the OC side. This way everyone's clear. Also, I think we should give a prize to the ugliest fish catcher, and we can all vote to decide which one is the ugliest.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hookem by your way of describing it, we will be on the west side of the bridge. I am in for the pool thing. Biggest fish wins it all. 5$ per head?? No rays or skates! The flat of bloodworms doesn't sound bad but I want to try everything especially if there is $$$ on the line. Surfman glad you can make it! Congrats on the upcoming edition to the family. What about Tonyg? How is his new house coming along? Its getting close, I am getting excited!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is the new new new list: 

Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger
Kozlow(In spirit) 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish(maybe)
Surfman
TBurns(maybe)
WaterDog(maybe)
Anthony


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm in for the $5 a head, but why not go 75% to biggest, and 25% to smallest or none (but you gotta fish with bait in the hook).


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That sounds like a plan. 75% to the biggest fish and 25% to the smallest fish. Have to do that way b/c more than one might catch none. Which is highly unlikely at the tank with the amount of bait we should be throwing out!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, and depending on SteveRJr's age, he don't got to cough up $5. I know, if he's a young one and if he wins, we get to find a place to throw him and dad into the water (and he keeps the dough). Watch him catch the biggest and dad get snookered (be my luck), but let's have some fun,


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey FL, how long has it been since you seen a FOUR page topic? You started a heck of a thread "dude".


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah there never has been a 4 page topic as far as I could search back. Heck with this post it makes it #99 on this thread. True some of it has been jabbering but like you always say:
It isn't always about the fishing.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I plan to bring a camcorder and arrive early to take some before and after footage. Maybe we can post a movie of the clean up and the fish that we catch. It's just an idea. It would be done as P&S video not a Capital Longcasters video providing SandFlea approves of the final version.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess we should get enough money out of the biggest/smallest pool, to buy a P&S hat for LongRanger, since he may have been the first 100th poster in a thread. LOL

And here I went and vented, there is SUPPORT out there.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I think you and FL Fisherman have me beat.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well out of the 103 replies shaggy and I are tied at 25 of them a piece. I think I am feeling a little winded I might have to sit down for a while.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN...Glad to see my tax dollars at work. You are on duty aren't you? See you on the 2nd good buddy.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup my only way via the internet....at work. Kind of feel like sandcrab.. See you on the 2nd.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Bringing My Dad*

Hey FL Fisherman,


Ill be bringing my dad along with me. He wants to helpout also. Do you need me to bring anything for this event??? Let me know something........Tight Lines



MC


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*Operation Choptank Sweep - count me in!*

I am new to this P&S bulletin as a poster but I've reading the threads on and off going on two years now. I must admit that the flow of fishing knowledge is very generous and the sense of sportsmanship is considerably strong...not to mention jokes you guys rip on each other (with good intentions, of course!). Any case, your efforts in taking a proactive step to ensure that one of our fishing facilities remain clean and safe is saying alot about how important to take ownership of a good fishing spot and treating it as your own. With lots of hope, let others follow your example and know that the P&S gang take pride in where they fish.

Please count myself and a friend in for the clean-up. We would like to join your efforts in cleaning as well as learn a thing or two about saltwater fishing. As mentioned earlier, I am new to the game and will ask the group to help us out on the details of catching some fish. I think there's a cookout planned and I am willing to bring whatever is needed, just let me know.

If anyone can supply me with the time to meet and directions on getting there I would appreciate it. I'm looking forward to meeting you all. By the way, Longcaster recommended me showing up for this event.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey GreaseTea glad to have you on board. We are meeting on Talbot County side of the Choptank Pier at 4:00 PM. I suspect that some of us will get there earlier. I'm shooting for somewhere between 3:00 PM & 3:30 PM. As far a directions are concerned if you know how to get to the bay bridge you just stay on Rt 50 towards Ocean City. About 4 miles after you cross the bridge Rt. 50 splits with Rt 301 to the left and Rt. 50 to the right. Make sure you bear to the right to stay on Rt. 50. From there it's about an hours drive - depending on beach traffic - to Cambridge. You'll pass through Easton. Watch your speed there, it's a trap. Just before you cross the Choptank River there is a sign for the fishing pier. Make a left at the sign and that will take you into the parking lot. Look for a bunch of guys and that would be us. Last Saturday FL FISHERMAN and me were in Annapolis and the east bound Bay Bridge traffic was backed up past the Severn River bridge so you might want to take that into account. This was around 2:00PM and I don't expect it to be any better on the 2nd. Any east bound traffic on Saturdays will be backed up. That's check-in day at the resorts. Same problem west bound on Sundays because that's check-out day. As far as food stay tuned. We'll coordinate early next week. Look forward to meeting you and your friend.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Here is the new list: 

Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster and Dad
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger
Kozlow(In spirit) 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish(maybe)
Surfman
TBurns(maybe)
WaterDog(maybe)
Anthony
GreaseTea and Friend


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Welcome to the board GreaseTea, I'm one of the few people that fish the Tank with catman,shaggy and of course FL FISHERMAN, there is a bunch of good people on this site we try and help the helpless and get them on the right foot,when I was a guppy,this site helped me become a full grown guppy not a pro like alot of them I'm still learning. Hope to see you and your friend make it to our little outting on the 2nd,just look for a tall Fat guy and his pier cart,my cooler has my name on it(TRIGGER). If you need any information on what to bring(fishing tackle) give us a ring and we'll come arunning. See ya TRIGGER


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Tall Fat Guy*

Hey Trigger,


We dont want GreaseTea to get confused. Im also a tall fat guy who will have a pier cart.Only difference is I have "Fish Beware" written on my tackle box..........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I can't wait to see all you fish mongers. I think I'm going to learn a great deal about fishing and people who fish. Looking forward to meeting all of you. I think I will bring my 6 year old too. Going fishin.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Bring em all*

Thats right the more the merrier. We are gonna have a great time. I have a few tricks up my sleeve so we should have a good time. Can't tell you till we get there


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Gang,*

I remember when as a kid taking music lessons my tutor would give me a gold star when I did well on my work for the week.

It's hard to part with but here go's. I'm donating my gold star to FL FISHERMAN for a job well done on putting together the Tank clean-up. No tears my friend, everyone needs a pat on the back now and then....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey don't forget Shaggy! But I like to think of this as a team event. I just came up with the idea about 30 seconds before catman did. (must be the age) J/K I put the idea out there and everyone jumped in on it. Want to say thanks to all for participating!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Secrets out!*

Ok here it is I can't hold it in any longer. There are going to be door prizes for people that attend the clean up. When you get there I will put your name in a bucket and after we clean up we will pull names to see who gets the prizes. This is on top of the prize for largest and smallest fish (5$ entry fee to enter pool). Courtesy of Capital Longcasters and The Point Lookout Shore Fishing Tournament we have (1) free entry to Capital Longcasters Seminar in Delaware. Winner is responsible for own food, lodging and transportation.
(2) free entries to the Point Lookout Shore Fishing Tournament.
Winners will still have to register but admission fee will be waived.
It don't get much better than that Ladies and Gentlemen. Come out and support your fellow P&Sers, help the community, do some fishing AND get a chance for some real nice door prizes. See everybody on the 2nd!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Man, remind me never to tell you a secret. You held that what a whole 2 hours or something. But they are good door prizes and I am hooked. Thanks for making it available. I hope you win one.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LOL hookem*

Your secret is good with me hookem No the reason why it was a secret is b/c I was working out the final plans with the much appreciated sponsors of those prizes. But now that its done I am letting everyone know. So good luck to you hookem.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Well Done*

FL, you are definitely on the ball. We should make you president of the p&s club. Anybody second that?

Hookem
call me PJ


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'll second that. Hey what's this about PLO shore fishing tourament,never heard of that,something new?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*HAVE A GREAT TIME P&S ANGLERS*

My name made the list.  
I think what I will do is go to my local hole here on Sat and pick up as well , is that spirit or what. Can I still get in on the Pool . I will tell you what I caught honest.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sorry Koz*

You can't make the pool. There is a limit of 2 mile radius.(The length of the bridge). But I like the idea of you going out to the local hole and picking up some trash. Hey trigger go to the open forum and see aero993 post. You might want to wait on registering and paying just in case you win one at the cleanup.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I second the motion. Oh well, I 3rd the motion.

Catman.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Southern Interest*

 How far is Salsbury(sp) MD from th tank? I might an stress might be working there on th 1st an since thats a 3.5 hr drive from home would prolly stay over. Just wondering if I should carry my gear an make a surprise visit an meet some fellow "Yankee" P&Sers.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*cdog,*

come on over! Seems to me it's less then 40 miles. Yankees, hell we ain't that far north. We still think we won that war too...

Map


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hat80 thanks fer th map. I'm getting ahead of myself cuz I don't know that th job is gonna come thru yet but what gear is used there? Would heavers be overkill? Just want to be prepared in case.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey cdog,*

Depends on what you call a heaver? I don't call anything under a 12'er a heaver. You don't need to cast to far at the Tank. So a 8' or 9'er would do just fine, bottom rigs and fishfinder jigs. Bring what you like to use thats best. I always have a 15' a 12' a 9' and a light 5'er to play with. Come on out and join us, we'll tell some OBX lies....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Have we decided on a cook out or is everyone bring their own? If a cook out is in order it's time to see who's bring what and where do we want to set it up. The ideal place is where we'll all be fishing but getting the grills a 1/2 to 3/4 the way down the pier could be a problem. Do we set up in the parking lot and eat before we start fishing? Any suggestions? Does anyone have any of those small, table top grills? 3 or 4 of them would be perfect.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Like I said earlier on in the thread, thanks to tailgating at Ravens games, and fishing AI, buy when on sale (off season), and will look in my attic, pretty sure I have three still in the box. They tend to take alot of abuse be it at football pregames or beaching it, so one can never have enough. Plus, my wife calls me a pack-rat.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Man, you guys are getting one heck of a group together here. I wish it was this weekend


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

I got a tabletop grill which uses propane. I will bring it. That takes care of one. Any others?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Guys, I just came from Choptank, and we have lots of work to do on Saturday. The pier looks like a tornado passed by, I found beer bottles, snacks wraps, dead fishes and rusted tackle including hooks, so we better be precautious when cleaning up. 
Fishing was ok, lots of white perch and spot, I had to used the smallest hook in my tackle box to catch them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Flounda..Thanks for the report. Did you see anyone else catching anything other than perch and spot? Were any of the spot jumbos (10" - 12"). What time of day were you fishing? From 3:30 PM to 7:30 PM would have been the best time during the ebb tide. How was the traffic crossing the east bound Bay Bridge? I know that from 7:30 AM to 12:30 PM it was just about at a stand still and backed up over the Severn River bridge. That's going to be a real problem next Saturday. I'm going to allow at least an additional hour of travel time from Baltimore. I'm staying off of 97 and taking 2. Sorry for all the questions about the Tank but I'm keeping a log book to see how the tides effect the bite. Thanks again for the report and I hope to see you Saturday.

Catman.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Catman, let me start with the traffic, yes traffic was B-A-D, I hit traffic around 9am and began right before the Severn river brigde, I had to take a shortcut at exit 28 taking me all the way to sandy point exit (32) taking me to the side roads, in which, I'll suggest it for next saturday if you know the road. Arrived Choptank on the east side around 10 and I was lucky to find the last parking close to the pier. 5 minutes after set up I got my first hit on bloodworms, and then again and again, but then all the baits were gone using 2/0 hooks, so I decided to throw my light tackle, 6'6" rods and 3 size hooks(tiny) and catches were consecutive, small fishes but fun, around 30 fishes averaging 6 inches( white perch and spots all throughbacks), except 6 spots averaging 11 inches. I only saw and asian guy catching the same small fishes I was catching with the difference that he was putting them in his cooler, I don't know what intension he had with those undersize fishes. nevertheless, left around 6pm very disapointed with all that trash disperse around the pier.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Ok I am back*

Here is the new list:

Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster and Dad
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger
Kozlow(In spirit) 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish(maybe)
Surfman
TBurns(maybe)
WaterDog(maybe)
Anthony
GreaseTea and Friend
Cdog(maybe)
Flounda

Glad you can join us Flounda. Thanks for the report! Yeah probably will be the same kind of fishing this weekend too. But you never know. Hopefully we get lucky and have a run of stripers like catman did at the end of june. Glad we have a good crew here. Can't wait till Sat. See you all there!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I read earlier that some one suggested we bring rakes. I think this is a good idea. Does anyone think we should bring weedwackers? After we are done I want them to notice we made a mark. And foreworn people that they need to stop littering our fish areas or pay the consequences. An old fashioned a$$ whipping


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Sorry Guys*

Fl Fisherman, ya can take me off th list th job fell through so I wont be anywhere near there.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Add another*

FL and the crew: Add my nephew in there along with my son. We will be there to clean up and fish. How about someone bring name tags so we know who is who. You can always assign someone to do it. Any volunteers?


----------



## GreaseTea (Jul 16, 2003)

*Tide for 8/2/03*

Does anyone have the tide chart for Saturday? Let's hope the clean-up occurs during the low tide. By the way can someone recommend a tackle store near there so that I can buy a fishing license and some tackle. How late is everyone planning to fish til?

Fl Fishmerman....along with your weedwacker, I'll strap on an old pair of workboots to give the litterbugs an ole' fashion arse stompin'.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yup, way back on page #1. Here it is again.

Tides for Aug 2, 2003 Cambridge:

Low 1:34 AM
High 7:32 AM
Low 2:23 PM
High 8:17 PM

The next low tide is 2:39 AM Sunday morning for those that want to stay and fish through the 8:17 PM high tide. I plan on staying until at least mid night.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've got the name tags covered. Anyone who is bring a friend or relative please get their name to FL FISHERMAN so he can post the final list by Thursday. From that list I will prepare the name tags. I have 20 pin on plastic name holders but by the looks of who's coming I have to go to Staples and buy another pack of 20.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, I'll help you out on the plastic name tags,my goooooooood buddy is in charge of the supply room(pin type/slip a peice of paper inside) how many do you need. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That's right let me know the names by thurs so catman can get us some Hello my name is simon tags Hey catman is there enough room to put screen name and real name on there? Some people might not want to give us their real names. ie convicts(shaggy). No just kidding man. Don't mean to offend anyone. Just a joke


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FLF-( Larry) - for TRIGGERFISH, Hi yea.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Larry...What size paper slips into them? I'll have everything preped and we can insert them Saturday. If you can bring about 30.

Jason...I was just going to use the screen name if you don't mind.

Nick (AKA Catman)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*That's what we will do*

We will use screen names for everyone on the P&S and regular names for friends and relatives. As you meet and greet people you can give out your real name as you please.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I already like this guy,he's got a head on his shoulders,and yes I'll bring 30,their about the size of a bisness(sp) card,need to get home can't spell anymore,been here to long,come on Saturday.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Trigger. I'll still need the actual size so I can do the set-up on the computer.

Jason...That's the way I'll do it.

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Time for this thing is about 4pm Sat-say 3am Sunday?I might come down on Sunday morning maybe.I defently know I'll be at work during the clean-up part;work sucks


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Figures Happy you want to come down after the work has already been done.  I am sure few of the people will still be there sunday morning. See ya'll on the 2nd


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN....Which brings up a good point. What time do we want to set the cut-off for the fishing pool? I doubt if everyone will stay to fish through the high tide. Since you conceived this baby you should make the decision.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well here is the list of names I have so far. 
Shaggy
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster and *Dad* 
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem *with son and nephew* 
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish
Surfman
TBurns(maybe)
WaterDog(maybe)
Anthony
GreaseTea and *friend* 
Flounda
I need names of people coming with other people. They are the ones in bold. Anyone with I think or maybe need to let me know by thur or I will have to take off this list. I am sure that there will be extra ones at the tank on cleanup day for people that don't post but show up. You just don't get a special pre-made one by catman thats all.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok catman since this is my baby and I conceived it The cutoff will be midnight! Don't want to end it earlier just in case anybody gets a striper. That way they can keep it and use it as a pool fish! I won't be there that long. I probably will be leaving around 10 or when I get my 40" rock  So I am leaving the official ceremony up to you and shaggy. I believe we will give away the door prizes right after the cleanup is finished. To officially be in the door prize raffle you have to help with the cleanup! If you show up a little late and still help out that is ok. Thats the only stipulation I am putting on it besides being there. See you all then!


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Names, you say?*

My son's name is Simeon and nephew-Chris. We will have to leave around 10:30pm since my son is 6 and we have to go to church on Sunday morning. Since, I'm the pastor I think I should be there. It's a good thing service starts at 12noon though.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Name tag, I guess I'll need three, Shaggy, Bob and 68574635 (I'll be the guy in the orange jumpsuit See ya all Saturday (if my fish release comes through).


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok last change. The official weigh in will be at 1130. That way anybody gets a striper you can still get it to your car before midnight. Trust me it is a long walk. Don't want anyone gettin in any trouble with the rangers 

Shaggy and Bob
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster and Ralph Jr.
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem with Simeon and Chris
Sea Critter(I think)
Longranger 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish
Surfman
TBurns(maybe)
WaterDog(maybe)
Aero993
GreaseTea and Dorin
Flounda
Smack and brother

Hey surfman do you think tburns and waterdog are going to make it?


----------



## Smack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm kinda new to this forum but I would definently want to come to this cleanup/cookout and fishing. I would probaly bring my brother along with me. Correct me if I'm wrong but is it August 2nd at around 3 - 4 pm that you plan on starting? I'll try my luck at the pool as well


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Smack...Glad to have you on board. I'm getting there around 3:00 PM but the clean-up is scheduled for 4:00 PM. Just a reminder, we're doing the Talbot side which is the side before you cross the bridge. Looking forward to meeting you and your brother. BTW, what's you brother's name? Need it for the name tag.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Glad you can join us Smack. Catman has given you all the info you need. Don't forget to give your brothers name so we can have nametag for him. See you there.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey FL FISHERMAN,*

Did you still want to convoy over to the Tank on Sat? I know Master Caster would like to meet up if we do. Also it seems there was someone else from Va that wanted to join in. What time did you plan on leaving on Sat?....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I will have to get with you on friday with the specifics. I am trying to get my girlfriend to go with me. We plan on going to six flags sunday morning that is why I will be leaving between 9 and 10 pm. She is leaving to go back to ohio next thur so I have to spend some "qt" time with her If all goes well I plan on leaving belvoir around 1230 to 1300 ish. When were you planning on leaving. I got your number I will give you a call Fri night or Sat morning or get you on the website.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds good to me FL F,*

If you leave Belvoir at 1230 we could meet up someplace the other side of the WWB. It only takes me 15min to get to the bridge from home. We have the cells so that will make it easy. Just give me a call and we'll work it out that morn. Master Caster lives on the way so that won't be a problem. MC gets bloodworms at Holiday sports and I never seen bad ones from there. Maybe he can pick up some for us, MC? Talk to you soon my friend....Tightlines


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Bloods*

Hey Hat80,

ust let me know how many bloods we are gonna need. Ill pick them up from Holidays but if they dont have them ill run to C&EJ's to get them. they had some huge ones this past weekend............Tight Lines




MC


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Count me in*

Myself and my friend should be there. What if any cleaning supplies should we bring with us?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Smack, first welcome to the board,second where in Columbia do you reside,I'm out of Glenelg,if your going Sat. I'll gladly show you the way to the party/clean up/fishing,just PM me. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thread closed*

Well gents we set a new P&S record with 6 pages and 166 posts! I think we will have a good showing on Sat. Please post anymore correspondence on the new thread I started. Thanks!


----------

